# Previsão curto prazo (até 3 dias) - Outubro 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Out 2018 às 00:01)

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- MeteoGalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- MeteoGalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- OPC Lightning Strike Density (Açores/Madeira/Atlântico)
- AEMET DEA (Canárias/Madeira)

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN


*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## qwerl (1 Out 2018 às 23:01)

Madrugada ventosa, rajadas até 65km/h em alguns locais no Norte e Centro, se fosse no pico do verão era torradeira garantida no Litoral







Destaque também para o vento mistral no sul de França, com rajadas até 120km/h


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2018 às 17:25)

Dias ventosos.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (5 Out 2018 às 01:14)

* FRIO 

Válido a partir do dia 7 de Outubro de 2018, extensível até, pelo menos, 11 de Outubro de 2018

Prevê-se que uma perturbação, de origem subpolar, atravesse, com especial influência, o norte da Península Ibérica. Apesar disto, os efeitos irão com certeza afetar grande parte do território Ibérico, no que diz respeito à previsão da temperatura e da sensação de frio.
*
*Em especial para o dia 7 de Outubro de 2018, as temperaturas irão descer até valores abaixo dos 10ºC, em grande parte do Norte e Centro de Portugal Continental e ainda na zona compreendida do vale do Tejo, até mesmo o Vale da Sorraia.*

*Destaco que certas zonas do Interior Norte de Portugal poderão ter temperaturas a aproximarem-se dos 0ºC!*

*Previsão para dia 7 de Outubro de 2018:*

*



*

*Previsão para dia 8 de Outubro de 2018. Destaque para a zona compreendida do Vale do Sado, no Sul de Portugal, que também poderá ter temperaturas abaixo de 10ºC:*

*



*

*Previsão para dia 9 de Outubro de 2018:*

*



*


*O dia mais forte será, com certeza, os dias 7 e 8 de Outubro de 2018. *
*A partir do dia 9 de Outubro de 2018 irá voltar a subida da temperatura mínima, embora gradualmente, até no dia 12 de Outubro se apresentar com temperaturas superiores a 10ºC em praticamente todo o território Português Continental.*



*_____________________________________________________*
É desta que serei forçado a fazer uma pausa no uso das t-shirts?


----------



## qwerl (5 Out 2018 às 16:22)

Atenção tambem ao regresso da corrente de leste associada a uma massa de ar continental seca que nos vai afetar entre Domingo e Terça

Anticiclone a estender-se ao golfo da Biscaia, pois claro 






Rajadas até 60km/h






E humidade bastante baixa






Mais uma situação que vai exigir alguma atenção a nivel de incêndios


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2018 às 08:45)

Radar de PS ainda indisponível.

Em teoria haverá muito ar seco mas quando a convecção se aliar a uma atmosfera muito saturada, acumulados significativos podem ocorrer. É provável que o aviso para as regiões montanhosas seja agravado.

Por agora os modelos globais não indicam um desenvolvimento significativo da tempestade.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2018 às 19:35)

Segundo o NHC, um amplo sistema de baixa pressão não tropical localizado a algumas centenas de quilómetros a oeste do Arquipélago da Madeira continua a produzir uma grande área de chuvas desorganizadas e trovoadas, principalmente para norte e leste do seu centro. Este sistema pode gradualmente adquirir subtropicais ou características tropicais ao do dia de hoje ou durante o dia de amanhã, enquanto se move lentamente para o leste.
Assim, o IPMA prevê para hoje, no Arquipélago da Madeira, períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se muito nublado a partir do final da tarde; períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, a partir do final da tarde, com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada também a partir do final da tarde. O vento será em geral fraco, do quadrante leste, tornando-se fraco a moderado de sueste a partir do meio da manhã. Nas terras altas, o vento será moderado de sueste, tornando-se moderado a forte de sul a partir do início da tarde. Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Para amanhã, domingo, no Arquipélago da Madeira, prevê-se períodos de céu muito nublado; períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada. O vento será fraco a moderado do quadrante sul, soprando moderado a forte nas terras altas até ao início da manhã. Está prevista ainda uma pequena descida da temperatura máxima.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (8 Out 2018 às 13:43)

* CHUVA *

* Válido para o dia 11 de Outubro de 2018, em Portugal Continental*

*Uma perturbação, de origem subpolar, proveniente do Atlântico Norte, irá afetar, no geral, grande parte do território de Portugal Continental, com especial influência na região do Norte e Centro Litoral. *

*Previsão pelo ECM:*

*



*

*Previsão pelo GFS:*

*



*

Acumulado de precipitação, a 81h:


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Out 2018 às 16:13)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> * CHUVA *
> 
> * Válido para o dia 11 de Outubro de 2018, em Portugal Continental*
> 
> ...


Como complemento deixo a análise frontal para esse dia. Trata-se de uma frente fria associada à depressão a oeste da Irlanda, daí ser bastante fraca para o Sul:


----------



## rokleon (9 Out 2018 às 12:39)




----------



## Orion (9 Out 2018 às 19:49)

Bom, como estava previsto o cavado/frente nº 1 não arrastou o CT Leslie. Move-se rapidamente (a frente):






A atenção vira-se agora para o cavado/frente nº 2 que não deve ser suficiente para arrastar o Leslie pelo mesmo caminho do Ophelia.






---






Esta situação que se avizinha tem novamente semelhanças com o Ophelia na medida em que o _outflow_ da Leslie poderá contribuir para o aumento da humidade relativa e água precipitável (especialmente no G. Oriental). A frente tem intensidade moderada a forte e é possível que o CAPE possa atingir valores relevantes. Assim, pode haver condições favoráveis a precipitação (muito) intensa em particular no G. Oriental.

O que escrevi em cima está (em parte) dependente da distância a que o CT Leslie ficará das ilhas na madrugada do dia 13. O cenário ainda pode sofrer alterações.


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2018 às 20:14)

Memórias do ano passado 

Na altura não choveu nada mas não se deve abusar da sorte


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2018 às 19:26)

A incerteza é tanta que até o 'mesmo' modelo indica cenários muito diferentes a 72h(!).






Como escrevi hoje de manhã, só amanhã para consensos (esperançosamente).


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2018 às 19:37)

Isto é uma estimativa a 72h com grande margem de erro pois não é ainda possível ter uma ideia concreta do posicionamento do CT. Os modelos globais nem sempre são os melhores a prever a intensidade dos CTs.

Escrito isto...






Previsão do IFS  TT bastante cisalhada, com a metade oeste do núcleo exposta/com pouca expressão em altitude.

Os acumulados do IFS ignoram a orografia da Madeira. A proximidade do ciclone e o _outflow_ irão aumentar a HR e a água precipitável.

Por agora não parece ser uma situação de risco extremo mas a precipitação orográfica pode ser muito relevante.


----------



## rokleon (10 Out 2018 às 19:39)

Orion disse:


> Isto é uma estimativa a 72h com grande margem de erro pois não é ainda possível ter uma ideia concreta do posicionamento do CT. Os modelos globais nem sempre são os melhores a prever a intensidade dos CTs.
> 
> Escrito isto...
> 
> ...


Jesus Cristo... É um impasse total! Façamos apostas


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2018 às 19:59)

Em termos de estrutura não parece haver grandes diferenças entre GFS e IFS.

No GFS o cenário é muito mais grave porque a zona convectiva passa por cima da Madeira.


----------



## rokleon (10 Out 2018 às 21:03)

Pessoal, levem os guarda-chuvas de manhã a ir cedo para o trabalho! (especialmente o pessoal do Litoral)






EDIT: saudades de pegar num guarda-chuva...


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2018 às 23:19)

O cenário não é engraçado no GFS mas por experiência é melhor olhar para o _ensemble_.

Prob. acumulados acima de 25 mms entre as 12z dos dias 11-12 e 12-13:






Baixa probabilidade de acumulados >50 mms no dia 3 (12z - 12-13):






---

Se calhar o modelo britânico está a exagerar um pouco.






Uma trampa. Todas as previsões relacionadas com a Leslie


----------



## Tonton (10 Out 2018 às 23:33)

O GFS das 18h voltou à versão da trajectória Leslie de há uns dias: roçar os Açores e a Madeira, para entrar directamente no Continente no Sábado:


----------



## Tonton (11 Out 2018 às 00:10)

A ver se toda aquela pluma de humidade ainda enviada pela circulação da Leslie nos consegue dar uma boa chuvinha


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2018 às 10:00)

GEFS 00z. Probabilidade de acumulados superiores a 50 mms entre as 00z do dia 12-13






O _ensemble_ do GFS está mais acordo com o IFS operacional. A maior parte da precipitação cai em Sta. Maria e redondezas






Realisticamente, a distância é muita curta para se individualizar ilhas com certeza. Agora é esperar e ver


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2018 às 10:49)




----------



## Gerofil (11 Out 2018 às 23:40)

Informação especial

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2018-10-08 17:15:00* e *2018-10-14 20:00:00*
_Assunto:_ Furacão Leslie

O IPMA informa que às 21:00 TUC (22:00 da Madeira), o centro do furacão LESLEI, localizava-se a 1868 km a oeste-sudoeste (WSW) da ilha Madeira. O furacão LESLEI está a deslocar-se para este-nordeste (ENE) a 35 km/h, pelo que de acordo com a previsão, sendo muito provável (probabilidade de 70 a 90%) de as ilhas Madeira e Porto Santo começarem a sofrer os seus efeitos, a partir das 09:00 TUC (10:00 da Madeira) de sábado, dia 13. Nestas condições prevê-se, a partir da tarde do sábado, vento FORTE do quadrante sul com rajadas até 90 km/h gradualmente rodando para noroeste (NW) sendo que, nas regiões montanhosas o vento será FORTE a MUITO FORTE com rajadas até 110 km/h.
Prevê-se um aumento da agitação marítima, com ondas de 5 a 7 metros de altura significativa e 10 a 12 metros de altura máxima do quadrante oeste (W).
Espera-se ainda, precipitação por vezes FORTE e acompanhada de trovoada.

Novo comunicado será emitida às 10:00 Hora da Madeira (TUC+1).

Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa

Data de edição: 2018-10-11 22:23:13

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Tonton (12 Out 2018 às 08:02)

Na saída das 0 horas do GFS, não só vem a Leslie até ao Continente, no Sábado, mas também os restos do Michael, a chegar na 2ª fª...


----------



## Tonton (12 Out 2018 às 17:28)

As últimas saídas dos modelos para a Leslie estão a convergir aqui para a Península...


----------



## Tonton (12 Out 2018 às 17:33)

Modelos, quanto a previsões de intensidade da Leslie


----------



## Tonton (12 Out 2018 às 19:09)

A outra depressão de 983 hPa parece-me que é o ex-Michael


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 19:23)

Tonton disse:


> A outra depressão de 983 hPa parece-me que é o ex-Michael


Sim é...


----------



## adiabático (13 Out 2018 às 00:38)

http://www.severe-weather.eu/tropic...dfall-in-south-portugal-this-sunday-oct-14th/


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 02:32)

*Tempestade Pós-Tropical Leslie | 13 e 14 de Outubro*

A previsão é de landfall em Lisboa entre as 22h e as 23h de *HOJE! Provavelmente ainda abaixo dos 1000 hPa.*






Rajadas intensas no litoral sul a partir das 22h, a rasgar os *100 km/h*, à 01h a costa lisboeta pode ver rajadas de *140 km/h, com o vento a permanecer intenso durante a madrugada e manhã de Domingo no litoral, interior centro e Sul de Portugal.*











Precipitação intensa na região Oeste (Lisboa), no* flanco norte da tempestade*, possíveis *mais de 60 mm em 3 horas (aviso vermelho).*


----------



## pe5cinco5 (13 Out 2018 às 12:11)

*VENTANIA VIOLENTA
*
*Válido para a zona OESTE de Lisboa, durante a noite de hoje (13 de Outubro de 2018) para amanhã (14 de Outubro de 2018)*

Prevê-se que surjam ventos superiores a 100 km/h ou até a 150 km/h, em toda a costa do litoral centro, pelo menos a partir de Cascais para cima. Em alguns pontos, poderá até mesmo passar os 200 km/h.

*Run das 06 GFS(P)*

*




*

A título de exemplo, um dos possíveis efeitos do vendaval que poderá acontecer durante esta próxima noite:



*Prevenir é importante, ficar em casa é uma boa ideia!*


----------



## Tonton (13 Out 2018 às 14:08)

Pela trajectória actual, parece-me que vai entrar mais a norte de Lisboa do que se pensava...


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Out 2018 às 00:00)

Deixando a Leslie em paz, o *ex-Michael *irá afetar o território como uma simples baixa pressão (L 1004 hPa), estando prevista uma chuvada normal de Outono para segunda-feira, deixando mais no litoral norte. Aqui fica a carta das frentes:






Depois disto devemos ter um período de seca com o anticiclone a estender-se até à Escandinávia, impossibilitando qualquer entrada atlântica. Contudo, temperaturas serão as da época, ao menos isso.


----------



## qwerl (14 Out 2018 às 11:03)

Entretanto o ex-Michael ainda vai permitir acumular mais alguns mm's por todo o país, antes de se dissipar, com especial incidência no Litoral Norte e Centro






Vento de Sul/SW com rajadas até 60/70km/h no litoral Oeste, principalmente durante a manhã, abrandando ao longo do dia






Um dia normal de outono antes do regresso do tempo seco


----------



## Tonton (14 Out 2018 às 11:11)

Aí estará ele, amanhã:


----------



## Pek (14 Out 2018 às 14:14)

O que resta de Leslie não vai desaparecer sem deixar uma última assinatura de autora 

A partir do mapa que postou @Tonton e tendo em conta o vento marítimo do sudeste quente e úmido:






Esta tarde-noite ocorrerá um episódio conhecido como _llevantada,_ embora desta vez o vento não seja tanto do leste (_levante _(castelhano) e _llevant_ (catalão)) como do sudeste (_siroco _ou _jaloque _(castelhano) e _xaloc_ (catalão)). As precipitações serão torrenciais:






Níveis de aviso vermelhos


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Out 2018 às 16:00)

*Evento Quarta-Quinta*

A chegada do anticiclone às nossas portas e consequente extensão prevista até ao Reino Unido traz mais frentes para quarta-feira, formando-se mesmo uma baixa pressão centrada na P. Ibérica. É previsto que a maioria dos acumulados grandes fiquem por Espanha, mas chuva é sempre bem-vinda.

Frente fria a chegar ao final do dia:







A situação vai se assemelhar à situação de depressão térmica no Verão em termos de vento, vamos ter "nortada" violenta no litoral oeste desde o final de quarta-feira até praticamente sexta-feira, sendo mais intensa pela manhã de quinta:






~

Carta das frentes (Quarta 12h UTC):






Carta das frentes (Quinta 00h UTC):






É possível que o evento se prolonge pelo resto do dia de quinta-feira (principalmente no interior centro e Sul)

Boa semana a todos


----------



## Pek (16 Out 2018 às 01:35)

Situação de "_gota fria_" clássica potencialmente de grande severidade nos próximos dias na fachada mediterrânica ibérica:

-  Estabelecimento no mar de Alborán de uma DANA (depressão isolada em níveis altos) originada pelo isolamento de um ramal do jato polar:











- Entrada intensa de ar marítimo quente e úmido do leste em níveis baixos, médios e médio-altos com penetração no interior:

















- Temperatura da água do mar acima da média normal:





Resultado em apenas 24-36 horas:





Dependendo da evolução da situação e das características locais as áreas afetadas podem variar, mas a situação geral começa a ficar clara.


----------



## Tonton (16 Out 2018 às 16:20)

Continua a aparecer nas previsões do GFS, até com dois núcleos inicialmente:


----------



## Tonton (16 Out 2018 às 16:32)

Nesta animação do GFS da run da 6h, nota-se bem o "jet-stream" a descer até á Península para "largar" a "cut-off"


----------



## Pek (16 Out 2018 às 17:04)

Mais tres detalhes para comentar:

- Ocorrência de centros de ação favoráveis ao processo: baixa em superfície entre as Ilhas Baleares, Argélia e o sudeste ibérico (mapa 1), altas pressões na Europa Oriental canalizadoras em origem do fluxo marítimo nas áreas mediterrânicas mais a leste (mapa 2).











- Fluxo (rio) marítimo de ar úmido e instável de curso longuíssimo que percorre praticamente todo o Mediterrâneo em direção a Valência:







- Reflexo inicial da DANA em superfície na área do Golfo de Cádiz que pode causar uma primeira fase de chuvas intensas na área norte do Mar Alboran (Cádiz, Málaga, Granada e Almeria)











As áreas mais afetadas por este processo dependerão da exacta localização final das peças (impossível de conhecer agora) e das características locais. Em qualquer caso, um episódio muito interessante.


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2018 às 20:14)

Intervalos de várias horas com precipitação intensa praticamente sempre nas mesmas regiões. Evento a seguir com muita atenção pelas autoridades locais.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Out 2018 às 01:43)

*PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL: Instabilidade para o centro e sul* 










O território de Portugal Continental começara a ficar condicionado, a partir da tarde desta quarta-feira, pela presença de um núcleo de ar muito frio em altitude, que se desloca de norte para sul ao longo do Oceano Atlântico, junto à costa ocidental portuguesa, até se posicionar a sudoeste do Algarve. Em superfície avança uma superfície frontal fria que afectará sobretudo as regiões do centro e sul do território do continente, deslocando-se do litoral para o interior, levando à formação de um centro de baixas pressões no interior da Península Ibérica.
Assim, o estado do tempo tenderá a tornar-se instável ao longo do dia, com o aumento de nebulosidade e ocorrência de precipitação, sobretudo a partir da tarde e estendendo-se do litoral para o interior. Possibilidade de trovoadas, nas regiões do sul, a partir da tarde. Descida de temperatura.
O tempo instável, com aguaceiros e trovoadas, especialmente nas regiões do centro e sul, prolongar-se-á para quinta-feira.


----------



## rokleon (18 Out 2018 às 08:43)

Rotaçao devido à pequena depressão a Sul. Mais chuvinha.


----------



## Tonton (18 Out 2018 às 14:03)

Destacado do Seguimento Europa, já que nos vai afectar, ainda que com bastante incerteza no grau, mesmo de acordo com a AEMET:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2018.9623/pagina-73#post-699202

_A partir del domingo, día 21, lo más probable es que la situación tienda a remitir, con el 
desplazamiento de la borrasca hacia el *oeste de la Península*, aunque *existe bastante incertidumbre en cuanto a su trayectoria*._


----------



## JTavares (19 Out 2018 às 15:03)

Vi uma notícia ontem a indicar chuva e vento forte este fim semana. Confirmam?


----------



## Astroamador (19 Out 2018 às 15:42)

JTavares disse:


> Vi uma notícia ontem a indicar chuva e vento forte este fim semana. Confirmam?



Pelo menos aqui zona NORTE não!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2018 às 18:11)

Por enquanto, ainda temos um núcleo depressionário a sul do Algarve o que vai permitir a possibilidade de aguaceiros até ao final de Domingo para o país, sob a forma de linhas de instabilidade.

*A partir de segunda-feira:*

Parece que a situação de estabilidade vai-se realizar, anticiclone potente perto do Reino Unido que vai permitir uma entrada fria para grande parte da Europa. Por outro lado, no continente vão prevalecer mais os ventos de leste, trazendo a circulação do AA um bocado de mais calor. Assim sendo, as temperaturas máximas podem estar acima da média mensal, principalmente para o norte do país.












A baixa pressão que se vê a sudoeste do continente deve influenciar mais o estado do tempo na Madeira e nos Açores, podendo só influenciar o continente a médio prazo (mais propriamente o Sul).


----------



## RStorm (19 Out 2018 às 18:24)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Por enquanto, ainda temos um núcleo depressionário a sul do Algarve o que vai permitir a possibilidade de aguaceiros até ao final de Domingo para o país, sob a forma de linhas de instabilidade.
> 
> *A partir de segunda-feira:*
> 
> ...


Deve ser o Verão de São Martinho que aí se avizinha


----------



## JTavares (20 Out 2018 às 16:19)

Justificam se os avisos de vento forte aqui no litoral?


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2018 às 20:40)

A intensidade do anticiclone vai ser climatologicamente extrema. Depois de amanhã a depressão deve chegar aos Açores.






Vem aí mais ventania






Paralelamente, mudança muito bem-vinda para as ilhas mais ocidentais.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (24 Out 2018 às 00:38)

*Pessoal de Cascais e arredores do litoral Centro:

Sábado vem aí umas rajadas (>70km/h):




*


----------



## Z13 (25 Out 2018 às 12:10)

Grande trambolhão para os próximos 3 dias


----------



## RedeMeteo (25 Out 2018 às 23:08)

de acordo com a maioria dos modelos ( excepto o HILARM) não vai chover praticamente nada aqui amanha


----------



## Gerofil (25 Out 2018 às 23:48)

RedeMeteo disse:


> de acordo com a maioria dos modelos ( excepto o HILARM) não vai chover praticamente nada aqui amanha



Pois, observando as imagens de satélite parece que a precipitação vai chegar mais cedo, ainda durante a madrugada antes da manhã. A precipitação deverá estender-se pelo Algarve, particularmente pelo sotavento e estender-se pelo Baixo Alentejo, principalmente à sua parte leste.





CentroMeteo

Aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas a partir desta madrugada, estendendo-se pelo Algarve e Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Out 2018 às 01:44)

Boa noite, 
De acordo com os principais modelos a precipitação irá entrar na região litoral de Huelva embora a região sotavento e interior do baixo Alentejo possa ver alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas. 
Amanhã ao final do dia logo vemos o que rendeu e depois para o fim de semana o primeiro evento de muito frio do ano.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (27 Out 2018 às 02:24)

*Geopotencial a tocar nos 532 gpm no interior de Portugal





*

*NEVE em pleno Vale do Tejo? 





*
Este está melhor


----------



## pe5cinco5 (29 Out 2018 às 00:24)

*Possibilidade de queda de neve em grande parte do Interior Norte e Centro e, também, na zona a Este de Leiria, na zona da Serra da Lousã:




*


----------

